# [SLOVED] [OT] SERWER KORPORACYJNY

## marcin0411

Zwracam się do Was z następującym pytaniem. Powiedzcie mi proszę, co rozumiecie pod pojęciem SERWER KORPORACYJNY. Zaczynam pisać pracę inzynierską i wybrałem taki temt dla siebie: "Budowa korporacyjnego serwere w oparciu o system GNU Linuks na przykładzie dystrybucji Gentoo"

Nie chciałbym pisać obok tematu  :Smile: 

MarcinLast edited by marcin0411 on Thu May 12, 2005 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0rbi666

hmm na podstawie tego co widzialem u starszego w pracy (a to juz spora korporacja), to serwer korporacyjny to serwer bazodanowy - ew jakis email wewnetrzny, www, ale bazy danych to najwazniejsza sprawa

----------

## nelchael

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> hmm na podstawie tego co widzialem u starszego w pracy (a to juz spora korporacja), to serwer korporacyjny to serwer bazodanowy - ew jakis email wewnetrzny, www, ale bazy danych to najwazniejsza sprawa

 

Ogolniej: korporacyjny == do uzytku wewnatrz firmy. Przyklady masz wyzej  :Smile: 

----------

## Jancio

Tytuł Twojej pracy ma fałszywe z gruntu przesłanki, chodzi mi mianowicie o fragment:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)na przykładzie dystrybucji Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Zadam Ci takie pytanie - stawiałeś kiedykolwiek serwer korporacyjny?

Robiłeś to na Gentoo?

Robiłeś to na jakimkolwiek Linuxie? 

Nie?

To o czym  chcesz pisać?

Zapytaj się tutaj na forum, ile osób ma na Gentoo serwery korporacyjne :>

A o czym Ty chcesz tam wogóle pisać?

O kompilacji i flagach USE? :>>>

BPNSP

Jancio

P.S.

Serwerom korporacyjnym, chociaż podejrzewam nie mają definicji, można przypisać pewne cechy je charakteryzujące. I nie wygląda to tak jak piszą moi szanowni "przedpiscy" - hint -> INTEGRACJA.

I jak dla mnie, żaden administrator w dużej firmie i przy zdrowych zmysłach nie postawi serwera na Gentoo.

----------

## nelchael

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> I jak dla mnie, żaden administrator w dużej firmie i przy zdrowych zmysłach nie postawi serwera na Gentoo.

 

I tu sie mylisz.

----------

## Poe

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I jak dla mnie, żaden administrator w dużej firmie i przy zdrowych zmysłach nie postawi serwera na Gentoo.

 

sorki, za OT, nie znam sie na sieciach i serwerach dobrze, a juz szczegolnie na duzych, ale takie glupie pytanie - "bo?"

sporo jest osob, które tak robia i idzie im niezle....

co do roeszty Twojej wypowiedzi, podoba mi się  :Smile:  dobra. EOT z mojej strony (przynajmniej narazie  :Wink:  )

----------

## Jancio

Przykłady?

Czy tylko sobie tak pyskujemy? ;>

----------

## nelchael

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> Przykłady?

 

Tak: ja.

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> Czy tylko sobie tak pyskujemy? ;>

 

To raczej ty wyskoczyles jak Filip z konopi z tym tekstem:

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> I jak dla mnie, żaden administrator w dużej firmie i przy zdrowych zmysłach nie postawi serwera na Gentoo.

 

I wlasnie: tak jak pisze Poe - "bo?"

----------

## n0rbi666

Bo: admini w duzych korporacjach sa leniwi, i nie chcialoby im sie gentoo bawic  :Cool: 

lub : nie umieja  :Cool: 

lub : nie maja czasu, bo caly czas ktos im glowe zawraca tym, ze sobie zalal monitor jak podlewal kwiatki (przyklad z zycia) - i jak juz wracaja do serwerowni, wola miec spokoj niz uzerac sie z kompem  :Wink: 

ale co do mnie : to nie umialbym poslugiwac sie takimi wynalazkami jak np redhat czy mandaryna - ale gentoo mi nawet smiga  :Cool: 

----------

## Wujas

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [cut]
> 
> P.S.
> ...

 

Nie wiem czy korporacyjne ale ja mam 2 takie :

1 to zasadniczo ruter + serwer www + poczta z anty spamem i anty wirem, w przyszlosci planuje jeszcze dodac mu proxy z antywirem

2 serwer plikow, serwer bazy danych (firebird), serwer ldap

Nie wiem czy mozna by nazwac ktorys serwerem korporacyjnym ale juz okolo 2 lat obsluguja ponad 50 koncowek.

Mimo wszystko bylo by mi latwiel okreslic stan swoich zmyslow gdybym mogl uslyszec o zastepnikach dla tego rodzaju uslug[/list][/list]

----------

## quat

zgodze sie z Jancio z jedna rzecza. jaki amdinistrator nie postawi serwera korporacyjnego na gentoo?

odpowiedz jest prosta: taki ktory ma _juz_ postawione na czyms innym. wtedy migracja moze okazac sie niemozliwa lub co najmniej  uciazliwa. 

albo po prostu firma/korporacja zakupila np Red Hata i jego wymaga. znam kilka firm ktore wlasnie tak maja. adminiatrator moze wybrac dowolny system byle by byl to Red Hat. no bo jak by nie bylo oficjalnie ma duze wsparcie dla sektora biznesowego.

a z drugiej strony sie nie zgodze, bo pracuje moze nie w korporacji, ale mam stycznosc z uniwersytetem gdzie mamy 30 malych serwerow-koncowek klastra obliczeniowego postawionych na gentoo. zmigrowanych z redhata bo szefostwo dobijalo predkosc maszynek ktore jakby nie bylo sa dosyc stare. na gentoo smigaja ze ho ho  :Wink: 

poczatkowo dali mi jedynie 4 serwerki i jak kazdy sie logowal na nie "bo mu szybciej dziala" to admin zainstalwoal gentoo na reszcie.

pozdrawiam

----------

## marcin0411

Cieszę się ,że wywołałem wymianę opinii na ten temat. Myślę, że nieco zmodyfiukję temat aczkolwiek pozostanę w tej gałęzi Portage  :Razz: . Generalnie chodzi mi by stworzć coś takiego jak uzytkownik Wujas. Chcę w mojej pracy pokazać mozliwości jakie daje Gentoo jego elastyczności i pokazać co naprawdę oznacza WOLNOŚĆ WYBORU (czyli napisać "ODĘ DO GENTOO" oraz przedstawić typowe usługi Linuksa (LAMP,poczta,ftp itp). Moja praca ma zawierać hymn pochwalny dla Gentoo oraz jego paktyczne zastosowanie w życiu.

----------

## wojtek

Ja też zaliczam się do tych, którzy w/g Jancia odeszli od zmysłów (cóż punkt widzenia zależy od punku siedzenia  :Razz: ), ale żeby nie pozostać tylko na suchym stwierdzeniu podam, krótką listę za i przeciw, które należy moim zdaniem wziąć pod uwagę:

Za:

+ bardzo przejrzysta dystrybucja, wszystko jest na swoim, tylko jednym, miejscu 

+ dostonała dokumentacja na WWW (gentoo.org + gentoo-wiki.com)

+ doskonałe środowisko programistyczne (nie brakuje żadnych plików nagłówkowych jak to ma miejsce w większości dystrybucji binarnych z podziałem na pakiety "zwykłe" i devel)

+ emerge i związany z nim banalny upgrade

+ GLSA i glsa-check - doskonałe rozwiązanie dla osób, które nie bawi codzienna lektura BugTraq

+ szereg czynności administracyjnych jest "oskryptowane" i bardzo ułatwione

+ dowolność wyboru w konfiguracji/istalacji

+ wielka społeczność do której zawsze się można zwrócić o pomoc w razie problemów

+ poprawnie skonfigurowane Gentoo dla danej maszyny działa bardziej optymalnie niż przeciętna binarna dystrybucja

Przeciw:

- proces kompilacji może być bardzo długi, a co za tym idzie trzeba na to wygospodarować specjalnie czas (ale, który admin przy zdrowych zmysłach dokonuje upgradu maszyny podczas jej normalnego funkcjonowania w godzinach pracy??)

- w zasadzie konieczność posiada stałego łącza (a która szanująca się firma go nie posiada??)

- trzeba wiedzieć czego się chce (ale od czego jest się adminem??)

- nie ma "profesjonalnego wsparcia" takiego jak RedHat czy Novell+SuSE (trzeba być dobrym adminem a nie lamą)

IMHO Gentoo jest doskonałą dystrybucją na serwer, szczególnie taki jakim ja administruję czyli IBM eServer 326, myśę że dzięki temu wykorzystuje 100% mocy tego cacka  :Wink: .

----------

## nmap

 *wojtek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO Gentoo jest doskonałą dystrybucją na serwer, szczególnie taki jakim ja administruję czyli IBM eServer 326, myśę że dzięki temu wykorzystuje 100% mocy tego cacka .

 

Witam , moze troszke odejde od tematu ale mnie jedna sprawa męczy jak sie spisuje ta maszyna i jak na niej robisz beckupy ? Zewnętrzny Streamer ?

----------

## Prompty

wracajac do "serwera korporacyjnego" to nie znaczy to przypadkiem architektury main-frame (moze mainframe)

co do konkretnej implementacji raczej przeszkadza kompiklacja serwera ktorej musi byc raczej wysokowydajny  przez caly dzialania (normalny czas dzialania mainframe'a to ciagle wiec nie ma czasu na upgrade)

----------

## nmap

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> wracajac do "serwera korporacyjnego" to nie znaczy to przypadkiem architektury main-frame (moze mainframe)
> 
> co do konkretnej implementacji raczej przeszkadza kompiklacja serwera ktorej musi byc raczej wysokowydajny  przez caly dzialania (normalny czas dzialania mainframe'a to ciagle wiec nie ma czasu na upgrade)

 

Mylisz sie znam takie miejsca gdzie maszyny klasy S/390 sa wyłaczane na każdą noc !!! . Dziwne ale prawdziew  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marcin0411

Potwierdzam powyższą wypowiedź, są takie miejsca  :Razz:  znam je dobrze  :Razz:  (nmap i ja wiemy gdzie coś takieog sie praktykuje...)

----------

## wojtek

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Witam , moze troszke odejde od tematu ale mnie jedna sprawa męczy jak sie spisuje ta maszyna i jak na niej robisz beckupy ? Zewnętrzny Streamer ?

 

Maszynka się sprawuje doskonale (choć niektórym może przeszkadzać, to że nie da się w niej umieścić więcej niż 2 dysków - ale w tej klasie cenowej to standard), natomiast co do backupów, to po nieprzyjemych doświadczeniach z ciągłymi awariami DAT-owego streamera i uwzględnieniu horrendalnych cen najprostszych streamerów liniowych stwierdziliśmy, że zbudujemy sobie własnego NAS-a za 1/10 tej ceny. Tak więc rolę backupu pełni teraz osobny mały serwerek oparty o energooszczędny procesor Via na płycie ITX (tak co by nie potrzebował żadnego dodatkowego chłodzenia i mógł stać nawet w zamkniętym sejfie) z RAID-em 1 i ciągłym monitoringiem stanu dysków za pomocą smarttools, oraz dodatkową możliwością zgrania zawartości na zewnętrzny dysk podłączany przez USB 2.0. So Far So Good  :Smile: . Zgadnij co go napędza...  :Wink: 

----------

## wojtek

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> co do konkretnej implementacji raczej przeszkadza kompiklacja serwera ktorej musi byc raczej wysokowydajny  przez caly dzialania (normalny czas dzialania mainframe'a to ciagle wiec nie ma czasu na upgrade)

 

Nie sądzisz, że każdy system wymaga administracji? Tam gdzie wymaga się działania 24h/dobę i bezawaryjności nie stosuje się jednego komputera... no bądźmy poważni...Last edited by wojtek on Mon May 02, 2005 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nmap

 *wojtek wrote:*   

> Zgadnij co go napędza...

 

nie mam bladego pojęcia ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## wojtek

 *nmap wrote:*   

>  *wojtek wrote:*   Zgadnij co go napędza... 
> 
> nie mam bladego pojęcia ?

 

Gentoo... Liczy się niezawodność  :Smile: 

----------

## nmap

Popieram Gentoo to extra system i zdecydowanie niezawodny  :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

Ludzie! chowac sie do schronów... Flamewar nadchodzi... (nie ma to jak ta moja kobieca intuicja :} )

----------

## nmap

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Ludzie! chowac sie do schronów... Flamewar nadchodzi... (nie ma to jak ta moja kobieca intuicja :} )

 

Mysle ze przesadzasz temat jest wyraźnie nakreslony na Gentoo i nik tu nie ma zamiaru toczyc bojów co lepsze co gorsze

----------

## nelchael

 *nmap wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   Ludzie! chowac sie do schronów... Flamewar nadchodzi... (nie ma to jak ta moja kobieca intuicja :} ) 
> 
> Mysle ze przesadzasz temat jest wyraźnie nakreslony na Gentoo i nik tu nie ma zamiaru toczyc bojów co lepsze co gorsze

 

Zgadzam sie z tym - narazie jest spokojnie  :Laughing: 

----------

## jackie

Wszystko ma swoje za i przeciw.

W przypadku korporacji gentoo jak i pozostałe dystrybucje niekomercyjne są w zasadzie na straconej pozycji ze względu na brak profesjonalnej pomocy technicznej. 

O tym co wybierze dana firma ( nie mówię tutaj o małych i średnich firmach ) decydują w większym stopniu managerowie niż admini i wchodzi to w strategią rozwoju firmy.

A kiedy można wybrać gentoo:

- niekrytyczne zastosowania typu brzegowy serwer pomocniczy ( serwer www ew. pomocniczy serwer plikow itp  ) ,często spotykane jako element zabawy adminów

- niestandartowe zastosowania ( znakomicie nadaje sie np na serwer do testowania oprogramowania itp )  

Można sobie oczywiście wyobrazić że zintegrujemyu całość oprogramowania w oparciu o serwery gentoo - w dużych korporacjach występuje daleko posunięta standaryzacja więc gentoo przez swoją specyfikę metadystrybucji znakomicie by się do tego nadał ( można wtedy stosować zcentralizowaną aktualizację oprogramowania wraz z centralnym zarządzaniemp - ewentualne bugi i pomyłki które uniemożliwiają stosowanie takiego rozwiązania w średnich firmach  mogą być rozwiązywane w laboratorium  ).

Nie polecałbym za to gentoo na serwery tam gdzie nie ma warunków na wcześniejsze sprawdzenie wprowadzanych przez nas poprawek - raz na pół roku pojawia się jednak bug który może spowodować chwilową niedostępność serwera.

PS.

Dla mnie :

mała firma - do 100 userów

średnia      - do 1000

korporacyjna - powyżej

----------

## Mihashi

 *jackie wrote:*   

> Dla mnie :
> 
> mała firma - do 100 userów
> 
> średnia      - do 1000
> ...

 

Nieco sufitowe te kryteria, nieprawdaż? 

W Polsce, na palcach jednej ręki możesz policzyć firmy (~korporacje) w których jest ponad 1000 użytkowników komputerów. Nawet w takich firmach jak Philip Morris czy w sieciach handlu detalicznego tylu nie naliczysz. chyba że miałeś na myśli ilość osób zatrudnionych (co ma się chyba nijak do tematu).

BTW Wiesz jaka jest największa firma w Polsce i ilu ma userów? 

ODP Policja, najwyżej 10% (praktycznie około 2%) z 110000 zatrudnionych ma dostęp do komputera

Co do reszty w zupełności sie zgadzam  :Smile: 

----------

## jackie

 *Mihashi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nieco sufitowe te kryteria, nieprawdaż? 
> 
> W Polsce, na palcach jednej ręki możesz policzyć firmy (~korporacje) w których jest ponad 1000 użytkowników komputerów. Nawet w takich firmach jak Philip Morris czy w sieciach handlu detalicznego tylu nie naliczysz. chyba że miałeś na myśli ilość osób zatrudnionych (co ma się chyba nijak do tematu).
> ...

 

W tego typu rozważaniach nie biorę pod uwagę tylko oddziałow korporacji w danym kraju ( jeśli wziąść pod uwagę  Philip Morris na całym świecie to osiągnie on przewidywaną wielkość  :Smile:  ) , ponieważ polityka korporacji jeśli chodzi o rozwiązania informatyczne jest zwykle wspólna dla całości jej oddziałów rozsianych po całym świecie - polega to na tym że centrala narzuca swoje rozwiązania które lokalnie są tylko dostosowywane do miejscowych warunków.

----------

## Mihashi

Jasne, jeżeli tak do tego podejść  :Smile:  Tylko, że z takiej persepktywy w temat "serwer korporacyjny pod Gentoo" jest martwy i kwiczy, bo żadna z dużych firm nie zastosuje takiego rozwiązania - jak piszesz - obligatoryjnie i programowo.

Mój "opór" tyczył się jedynie tych liczb w odniesieniu do Polski jako takiej. Z pewnością jest tu miejsce na lokalne maszyny (np. w oddziałach wojewódzkich), o niekrytycznym zastosowaniu, czy w dodatkowych usługach (wewnętrznych). Sam, w paru firmach, zgwałciłem kilku adminów, żeby raczyli postawić byle jaką maszynkę obsługującą generalnie ssh i firebirda,  żebym mógł tam wdrożyć jakieś rozwiązania. Ale generalnie jest z tym cięzko: albo argumentacja przeciwna opiera się o brak kompetencji ("u nas tylko MS SQL server na Win2K itp - bo z tego nas szkolili"), albo jest emocjonalna ("jesteśmy za poważną firmą na php").

----------

## marcin0411

No coż widzę, że nawet tutaj do Gentoo jak i innych niekomercyjnych distro Linuksa podchodzi większość dosć ostrożnie. To prawda mało, który admin ma decydujące zdanie w wyborze na czym ma firma pracować. Wspaniała ekspansja i złudne wsparcie techniczne ze strony Micosoftu zbiera obfite plony. Szef, Prezes słyszy sobie Linuks to już zamyka drzwi, admini zapuszkowani w Microsofcie też nie przeskoczą zapewne na otwarte bazy czy sys operacyjne(NMAP nie mylę się ze w pewnym miejscu do niedawna królował RH dopieor dość niedawno zawitał Debian a o MS SQL nie wspomne  :Smile:  ). Ja to z jedenj strony rozumiem i nie dziwnie sie zarówno adminom, zwykłym userom jak i prezesom. Sam zapoznałem się z Gentoo dość niedawno (jak to "ktoś" powiedział chwyciełem byka za rogi) i prawdę mówiąc miałem STRACH W OCZACH I DUŻE OPORY przed Gentoo.   Ludzie boją się czegoś nowego, nieznanego (DEFICYT OTWARTYCH UMYSŁÓW??!!!?!?). Myśle, że jeszcze sporo wody upłynie w Warcie zanim zmieni się podejście społeczeństwa do otwartego kodu. Wiele instytucji korzysta z pingwina (Niemecka Komisja ds. Monopoli, NIST, francuskie ministerstow infrastruktury etc., w Polsce Kancelaria Sejmu RP, Urząd Miasta Poznania, UW, Instytut Ochrony Środkowiska et.) tak dla przykaldu garstaka. Pytanie tylko jaki to Linuks?: Suse z Novellem moze RH? Tego nie wiem jeśli ktoś wie może odpowie. Hmm z  tych zamiesczonych opinii na formu doszedłem do pewnych wnisoków (mam nadzieję, że temat nie jest jeszcze zamkniety i pojawą się jakieś nowe głosy) jednak ja już wsparty tymi opiniami podjąłem decyzję co do mojej pracy inżynierkskiej. Zmieniam nieco temat aczkolwiek pozosaje przy Gentoo. Nie wejdę na siłę z Gentoo do korporacji  :Smile:  Moja praca będzie odpowiednikime (hmm może zbyt dalekosięzne porównanie) wychowania seksuanlnego w szkole  :Razz: . Postaram się wypromowac, przedstawić Linuksa z dużym naciskiem na GENTOO i tak napisać tę pracę by to była ODA DO LINUKSA PRZEZ PRYZMAT GENTOO, pokazać jego WIELKOŚĆ jako samej dystrybucji jak również wypromować usługi jakie oferuje Linuks.

Dziekuję wszsytkim za głos w dyskusji i nie ukrywam, że czekam na kolejne ciekawe opinie. Pozdrawiam!

Marcin

marcin0411

----------

## OBenY

marcin0411: Oby Ci sie udalo, bo cel jest szczytny!

Ze swoich doswiadczen dodam, ze jestem adminem w kilku malej firmie, w trzech szkolach oraz mam niewielka siec lokalna, ktora takze zarzadzam (niestety w tym ostatnim przypadku od jakiegos czasu jakakolwiek administracja nie ma sensu, gdyz moj provider internetu to tragedia - ale to sie zmieni, MUSI !) Wszystkie moje maszyny pracowaly kiedys na Slackware, potem  jak zasmakowalem Gentoo, to natychmiastowo wszedzie zagoscil ten system.

Jedyna wada dla mnie Gentoo to czas potrzebny na kompilacje pakietow, innej nie znalazlem  :Smile: 

Zas z zalet (poza tym co juz bylo): 

+ swietna wzajemna integracja programow,

+ wysoka elastycznosc, system dopasowuje sie idealnie do tego co ma robic, nie ma nic nadmiarowego  :Smile: 

+ latwe wprowadzanie wlasnych modyfikacji do pakietow, proste tworzenie wlasnych,

+ dynamiczny rozwoj,

+ na maszyny serwerowe mozna wybrac wersje hardened albo korzystac ze wzmocnionego toolchaina,

+ pakiety nie sa za bardzo udziwnione, rozbudowane, zmienione tak jak w RH, czy Suse, ktore czesto wprowadzaja wlasne - nie do konca pozyteczne poprawki...

A tak na marginesie - Gentoo to nie tylko wspaniale distro, to wrecz religia  :Smile: 

----------

## wojtek

Poczytajcie sobie najnowsze GWN: http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050502-newsletter.xml#doc_chap3

Serwer kde-look.org migruje z RedHata na Gentoo!

Czyżby ta niepoczytalność była zaraźliwa?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## OBenY

Kłe kłe kłe - o to chodzi, ktos tu mowil, ze na Gentoo sie nie da sensownego serwerka stawic ? Heh jak admin dupa to i serwer dupa, jak admin wprawny, to i z windy zrobi serwer  :Smile:  (no offence z tym drugim  :Smile:  )

----------

## rzezioo

 *wojtek wrote:*   

> - proces kompilacji może być bardzo długi, a co za tym idzie trzeba na to wygospodarować specjalnie czas (ale, który admin przy zdrowych zmysłach dokonuje upgradu maszyny podczas jej normalnego funkcjonowania w godzinach pracy??)
> 
> - w zasadzie konieczność posiada stałego łącza (a która szanująca się firma go nie posiada??) 

  nie trzeba wygospodarowywac czasu mozna puscic w tle z niskim priorytetem. uruchomiony program nie musi byc wciaz na dysku by moc go uzywac. stale lacze konieczne tylko wtedy gdy chcesz miec system caly czas up-to-date  :Smile:   *wojtek wrote:*   

> Nie sądzisz, że każdy system wymaga administracji? Tam gdzie wymaga się działania 24h/dobę i bezawaryjności nie stosuje się jednego komputera... no bądźmy poważni...
> 
> 

  hmmm... niekoniecznie. gadalem kiedys z kolesiem od napraw to mowil ze prawie wszedzie jest jeden a jak padnie cos w nim to przyjezdza koles z nowa skrzynka i wymienia na czas naprawy.

a co do profesjonalnej pomocy technicznej to chyba od tego jest admin a jak nie potrafi przeczytac ze zrozumieniem dokumentacjii gentoo to co to za admin?? :Wink:   koles prowadzi chyba wlasnie na gentoo serwer osloskopu i nie narzeka  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *marcin0411 wrote:*   

>  w pewnym miejscu do niedawna królował RH dopieor dość niedawno zawitał Debian a o MS SQL nie wspomne  )

 

<quasitroll_mode="on">

Akurat z tego co słyszałem od znajomego specjalisty od baz danych, Ms SQL jest b. szybkie, dużo szybsze przy olbrzymich bazach niż np. MySQL czy Postgres. Nie wnikam w możliwości. Uśmiech więc jakby trochę nie na miejscu. 

</quasitroll_mode>

----------

## nelchael

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Akurat z tego co słyszałem od znajomego specjalisty od baz danych, Ms SQL jest b. szybkie, dużo szybsze przy olbrzymich bazach niż np. MySQL czy Postgres. Nie wnikam w możliwości. Uśmiech więc jakby trochę nie na miejscu.

 

A najlepiej Oracle albo SAP.

----------

## wojtek

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> nie trzeba wygospodarowywac czasu mozna puscic w tle z niskim priorytetem. uruchomiony program nie musi byc wciaz na dysku by moc go uzywac. stale lacze konieczne tylko wtedy gdy chcesz miec system caly czas up-to-date 

 

To sprawa bardzo indywidualna - dużo zależy od możliwości samego serwera i usług, które udostępnia. Czasem jest to po prostu zbytnie obciążenie dla takeij maszynki - poza tym zawsze jest kwesta momentu w którym nowe binarki znajdą się w działającym sytemie. Konfiguracja oczywiście zostanie do poprawienia, to co już jest w pamięci i ma otwarte deskryptory plików oczywiście też z dysku nie wyparuje póki te deskryptory nie zostana zamknięte, ale jeśli ta usługa będzie chciała coś sobie doładować to może się zrobić małe zamieszanie, więc dobrą praktyką jest upgrade w czasie "niekrytycznym", gdy można daną usługę zrestartować. Takim pośrednim rozwiązaniem może być zapuszczenie, jeśli na to zasoby pozwalają, 'ebuild aplikacja.ebuild install', a później gdy mamy chwilkę czasu zrobienie qmerge'a.

 *Quote:*   

>  hmmm... niekoniecznie. gadalem kiedys z kolesiem od napraw to mowil ze prawie wszedzie jest jeden a jak padnie cos w nim to przyjezdza koles z nowa skrzynka i wymienia na czas naprawy.

 

Jeszcze raz: ja mówiłem o poważnym podejściu do sprawy  :Laughing: , a że się u nas oszczędza gdzie się da (albo i nie da) to inna sprawa.

----------

## galimedes

Najpierw pasuje zadać pytanie co rozumiecie pod pojęciem serwer korporacyjny i do czego może służyć jak dla mnie to serwer z bazą www plus mail (centrala) oraz serwery satelity na vpn z bazami i może jakiś program do komunikacji co najmniej jak pracowałem w poznaniu to tak wyglądąl schemat. Jak dla mnie to mozna było tam robić wszystko ponieważ najczęściej "serwery korporacyjne to nie p4" tylko jakieś sparc operton xenon i kompilacja trwa max 20 min. problem tkwi w czasie działania często jest takze restart trzeba zameldować w centrali ponieważ dostęp do bazy z danego rejonu jest podstawą i tu należy upatywac kłopotów oraz dlatego cześć firm wybiera uniksy, a nie linuksy na serwery poniewaz można zbudowac modularne jądro i zarządzać wymieniając moduły pomimo iż jądro linuksa ma dużo ciekawych rozwiązań to niestety nawet najlepszy admin nie postawi serwera na tak długi czas jak na uniksie. Powiem inaczej jak dla mnie linuks za bardzo zaczyna stawać się desktopowym rozwiązaniem pomimo iz mam do niego slabość  :Smile:  .

To jest moja własna i prywatna opinia nie traktowac tego jako flame war  :Very Happy:  .

Pozdro

Ps. Co do oracle to przyjemne jest dopiero po skonfigurowaniu  :Wink:  ale fakt wydajne chociaż nie open sources  :Sad: 

----------

## wojtek

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> problem tkwi w czasie działania często jest takze restart trzeba zameldować w centrali ponieważ dostęp do bazy z danego rejonu jest podstawą i tu należy upatywac kłopotów

 

Hmm... restart usługi != restart serwera. Restartu całego serwera w zasadzie wymaga tylko sytuacja zmiany kernela, czy wymiana takich kluczowych komponentów jak glibc. Jakikolwiek by to nie był Linux/Unix zasada jest ta sama (no dobrze w BSD jeszcze można mieć securelevels, ale to raczej problem BSD  :Wink: )..

 *Quote:*   

> oraz dlatego cześć firm wybiera uniksy, a nie linuksy na serwery poniewaz można zbudowac modularne jądro i zarządzać wymieniając moduły pomimo iż jądro linuksa ma dużo ciekawych rozwiązań to niestety nawet najlepszy admin nie postawi serwera na tak długi czas jak na uniksie. Powiem inaczej jak dla mnie linuks za bardzo zaczyna stawać się desktopowym rozwiązaniem pomimo iz mam do niego slabość  .
> 
> To jest moja własna i prywatna opinia nie traktowac tego jako flame war  .
> 
> 

 

Nie mam zamiaru wywoływać żadnego flame wara, ale co ty właściwie rozumiesz pod pojęciem modułu? Bo ja nie znam bardziej modularnego Unix-a od Linuxa... A propos desktopowości, nie wiem czy wiesz, ale ponad połowa maszym na TOP500 jedzie na linuksie, a te zabawki raczej mają dość spore uptime'y  :Smile:  (OK powiesz, przecież to są klastry: primo - nie tylko, secundo - przecież mają wybór  :Wink: ).

----------

## galimedes

Wiesz dla mnie modularna budowa kernela to że każdy jego element jest modułem który dostaje poszczególne parametry i wiekszości mozna je skompilowac o nowa i zamienić w locie tak wiem że z linuksie też się da ale jest na pewno bardziej skomplikowane ponieważ moduły ładowane są nie przy starcie kernela ale przed samym startem usług (co daje mam mniej modularną budowę ale fakt jest taki że można nie zaprzeczam)  :Smile:  co do *bsd różnic jest masa więcej nie tylko securelevels. A po drugie w TOP 500 żadna maszyna nie jest wpięta do sieci albo mało która jest sama w sobie nie osłonięta kilkoma innymi sieciami więc porównanie żadne  :Wink: 

Pozatym jest jeszcze problem ilości blędów ale tu raczej dyskusja była by bardzo podobna do wróżenia z fusów  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## wojtek

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Wiesz dla mnie modularna budowa kernela to że każdy jego element jest modułem który dostaje poszczególne parametry i wiekszości mozna je skompilowac o nowa i zamienić w locie tak wiem że z linuksie też się da ale jest na pewno bardziej skomplikowane ponieważ moduły ładowane są nie przy starcie kernela ale przed samym startem usług (co daje mam mniej modularną budowę ale fakt jest taki że można nie zaprzeczam)  

 

A mógłbys podać system, który spełnia te kryteria? NetBSD? Ale to modularność na zupełnie innym poziomie, z ideą modułów ma niewiele wspólnego.

 *Quote:*   

> A po drugie w TOP 500 żadna maszyna nie jest wpięta do sieci albo mało która jest sama w sobie nie osłonięta kilkoma innymi sieciami więc porównanie żadne 

 

Rozumiem, chodzi o bezpieczeństwo sieciowe. Cóż chyba nie ma drugiego sytemu tak prześwietlanego pod tym względem, co oczywiście odbija się na większej liczbie bugreportów niż u reszty Uniksów. Jadnak jak sam zauważyłeś to tak naprawdę nie świadczy na jego niekorzyść, jedyny problem to taki, że trzeba częściej patchować  :Wink: . Inna sprawa, że żaden z pozostałych Uniksów nie rozwija się w takim tempie, a jak widomo gdzie drwa rąbią tam wióry lecą...Last edited by wojtek on Tue May 03, 2005 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qermit

Hmm! a który serwer korporacyjny jest wpięty bezpośrednio do sieci albo nie jest osłonięty kilkoma innymi sieciam??? Proszę bardzo podaj przykład (nie mówię oczywiście o serwisach www skierowanych do odbiorców detalicznych).

----------

## galimedes

Może komerchom zaśmierdzi ale nie tylko *BSD są jest jeszcze aix, solaris(ale jego na oczy nie widziałem więc mówię co słyszałem). Po za tym linux to nie unix ma tylko API uniksa (choć powoli zaczyna się to zacierać).

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Hmm! a który serwer korporacyjny jest wpięty bezpośrednio do sieci albo nie jest osłonięty kilkoma innymi sieciam??? Proszę bardzo podaj przykład (nie mówię oczywiście o serwisach www skierowanych do odbiorców detalicznych).

 

Jeśli masz vpn to raczej nie będzie w innej sieci  :Wink:  tylko bezpośrednio jest wpięty a pakiety lecą w tunelu.

Ok schodzimy trochę z tematu więc powiem to co każdy wiedzieć powiem nie mierzy się bezpieczeństwa miarą systemu ale wiedzą admina i każdy chwali to co umie i lubi więc rozmowy na temat budowy systemów i siec na osobny temat się nadają  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## argasek

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Akurat z tego co słyszałem od znajomego specjalisty od baz danych, Ms SQL jest b. szybkie, dużo szybsze przy olbrzymich bazach niż np. MySQL czy Postgres. Nie wnikam w możliwości. Uśmiech więc jakby trochę nie na miejscu. 
> 
> A najlepiej Oracle albo SAP.

 

Fakt. Oracle jest świetny AFAIK. SAP nie znam.

Na polu cenowym niestety Ms SQL przebija Oracle  :Sad: 

Edit: bluzgi off  :Wink: 

----------

## wojtek

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Może komerchom zaśmierdzi ale nie tylko *BSD są jest jeszcze aix, solaris(ale jego na oczy nie widziałem więc mówię co słyszałem).

 

Nie zrozumiałeś mnie. Nie pytałem czy są jeszcze jakieś inne, bo co do tego nie mam wątpliwości, tylko który z tych nielinuksowych spełnia kryteria modularności o których pisałes.

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Po za tym linux to nie unix ma tylko API uniksa (choć powoli zaczyna się to zacierać).

 

No comments. To, że został napisany od zera nie znaczy, że nie jest Uniksem. Na dzień dzisiejszy jest największym zagrożeniem nie dla Windows, ale właśnie dla innych odmian Uniksa, które mogą mu tylko pozazdrościć szybkości rozwoju...

----------

## Jancio

Cieszę się niezmiernie, że pojawiło się dużo rozsądnych głosów w dyskusji.

Nie lubię wytykać palcami, ale "Tux's lil' helper" jackie jest bardzo "big helper" i jak dla mnie dobrze opisał problem Linux'a  w środowisku, umówmy się, korporacyjnym.

Szczególnie podkreślenia w tym kontekście są cechy takie jak standaryzacja - Linux musi się stać kompatybilny sam ze sobą, że o Gentoo tu nie wspomnę, bo jak na razie są z tym ciagłe problemy.

Żadna firma nie zdecyduje się wybrać systemu, który nie jest "standardowy".

Żadna firma nie zdecyduje się na system dla którgo nie będzie "komercyjnego", zewnętrznego wsparcia - to są krtyteria wyboru systemów w dużych firmach.

Co do kryterium klasyfikacji wg. ilości użytkowników to jest to dosyć arbitralny podział, ale chyba dobrze obrazuje skalę z jaką możemy się się spotkać gdy mówimy o "korporacjach".

I wbrew pozorom, jest dużo instytucji czy firm w Polsce które obsługuję od kilkuset do kilku tysięcy użytkowników.

Jednym z kryteriów, które przewinęło się w dyskusji, a dla mnie bardzo istotnym serwera korporacyjnego jest jego cecha którą określa się jako "high accessability", jesli dobrze napisałem, a oznaczający, że serwer musi mieć zdolność do długiej, ciągłej i bezawaryjnej pracy.

Wierzcie lub nie, ale są systemy unix'owe które mają uptime'y liczone nie w dniach, tygodniach czy miesiącach, ale w latach.

I tutaj Gentoo się najnormalniej w świecie niesprawdza. Przeszukajcie sobie forum pod kątem tak zwanych przecieków pamięci jądra(dokładnie 2.6.11) które dotyczy wersji stabilnej , a za taką uważam "x86".

Jak do wersji stabilnej mogło przejść jądro, które po kilkudniowej pracy systemu zaczyna "zapychać" serwer i jest konieczność resetu całej maszyny?

Albo tak jak miałem zdaje się z 1,5 roku temu, gdy gentoo-sources miało problemy z wykorzystaniem systemów plików z ksiegowaniem?

Niedawne problemy z Apache 2.

Takich "kwiatków" jest cała masa. Większość z Was tego nie doświadczy, ponieważ wasze systemy bardzo często pracują jedynie kilka godzin dziennie a potem się je wyłącza.

Co do dokumentacji do Gentoo, to jej jakośc pozostawia wiele do życzenia.

Trzeba było zobaczyć co się działo na forum gdy ukazała się wersja 1.4 Gentoo i ludzie posiłkując się dokumentacją instalacji nie mogli poradzić sobie ze stawianiem systemu.

I bynajmniej nie było to spowodowane brakiem umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem.

Na gentoo-wiki.com w artykułach cała masa błędów, artykuły pisane w dużej części przez ludzi nie rozumiejących istoty opisywanych przez siebie procesów. Niech za przykład posłuży dokumentacja na temat unikodu w systemie i serwera faksowego.

Co do dostępności tej dokumentacji, to zapewniam, że wbrew krążącym pogłoskom nieprawdą jest, jakoby dokumentacja innych systemów unix'owych była zapisana hieroglifami na zwojach papirusu i pochowan głęboko pod ziemią w utajnionych miejscaw w siedmiu stronach świata  :Wink: 

marcin0411:

Ty i twój post jesteście tutaj najważniejsi. Ciesze się, że jesteś osobą o otwartym umyśle i potrafisz wyciągać wnioski. My, Poznaniacy, chyba już tak mamy  :Wink: 

Nie wiem dlaczego uparłeś się na to Gentoo - przyznaję, Gentoo jest fascynujące, ale mnie fascynują też młode, ładne i zgrabne brunetki, a to nie powód, bym zaraz o tym pisał pracę.

Jeśli mogę Ci służyć radą, to mam wskazówkę, jeśli będziesz pisał o Linux'ie, Gentoo w kontekście zastosowania "komercyjnego" w firmach:

 - najważniejsze są potrzeby firmy, a potem wybiera się narzędzie które się zastosuje do zaspokojenia tych potrzeb - musisz wykazać, jakie porzeby dotyczące systemu informatycznego najczęściej występują w firmach oraz dlaczego warto wybrać Linux'a ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem dystrybucji Gentoo do zaspokojenia tych potrzeb.

Ale wierz mi, bez praktycznej znajomości zagadnienia będzie ciężko.

Hasła takie jak standaryzacja, integracja, autoryzacja, systemy rozproszone, crm, serwery plików, usług, bazy danych, unikod to musisz mieć w małym palcu.

Kilka personalnych, choć w miarę "ogólnych" kamyczków do pozostałych dyskutantów:

Proszę nie zabierać głosu w temacie z który się nigdy nie zetknęło w praktyce.

Jeśli ktoś widział serwer u "tatusia w pracy", to trudno, aby wypowiadał się na temat pracy administratora systemu w dużej firmie, bo jego "wydajemisie" może być dośc odległe od rzeczywistości, delikatnie mówiąc.

wojtek: *Quote:*   

>  "Serwer kde-look.org migruje z RedHata na Gentoo! Czyżby ta niepoczytalność była zaraźliwa?"

 

No. Właśnie wczoraj doświadczyliśmy na kdelook.org kilkugodzinnego braku dostępu do serwera :>

Pewnie już przeemigrowali ;>

A teraz już zupełnie w cyklu "wychowywania" użytkowników:

ja mam świadomośc, że dla wielu "dyskutantów" te forum jest jednym z pierwszych lub jedynym miejscem gdzie dyskutują z innymi osobami na tematy ich nurtujące.

Własnie dla tych osób, których posty są pełne "treści" typu:

"I tu się mylisz"

"Zgadzam się"

"Nie zgadzam się"

"no bo?"

"jak admin dupa to i serwer dupa"

proponuję zapoznaie się z następującymi dokumentami:

http://www.banita.pl/reg/netykieta.html

http://www.netykieta.prv.pl/

http://www.irc.pl/netykieta

http://www.pg.gda.pl/~agatek/netq.html

Czytać proszę ze zrozumieniem.

Jako egzamin proponuję próbę kilkudniowego przeżycia na którymkolwiek forum dyskusyjnym systemów *BSD bez KF, ewentualnmie kilkugodzinne przeżycie na kanale irc'owym dot. tychże samych systemów bez tzw. bana.

Piszę to bez złośliwości, w trosce o ogólny poziom dyskusji.

----------

## wojtek

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> Jednym z kryteriów, które przewinęło się w dyskusji, a dla mnie bardzo istotnym serwera korporacyjnego jest jego cecha którą określa się jako "high accessability", jesli dobrze napisałem, a oznaczający, że serwer musi mieć zdolność do długiej, ciągłej i bezawaryjnej pracy.

 

Nie widziałem na oczy systemu "high accessibility" składającego się z jednego komputera, chyba, że mówimy o standardach "a jakoś to będzie". I właśnie dla tego "high accessability" ma tak naprawdę niewiele wspólnego z utime'ami pojedynczych maszyn.

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> Wierzcie lub nie, ale są systemy unix'owe które mają uptime'y liczone nie w dniach, tygodniach czy miesiącach, ale w latach.

 

Uptime danego systemu wcale nie musi zależeć od jego doskonałości a jedynie od pełnionej funkcji. Tam gdzie mamy odgrodzony od świata wewnętrzny serwerek jakiegoś intranetowego DNS-a możemy mieć nawet uptime 10 lat i nikt się nie będzie nim przejował. Tam gdzie wymaga się bezpieczeństwa nikt nie zwraca uwagi na uptime, bo długi uptime = wiele niezałatanych dziur.

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> Co do dokumentacji do Gentoo, to jej jakośc pozostawia wiele do życzenia.
> 
> Trzeba było zobaczyć co się działo na forum gdy ukazała się wersja 1.4 Gentoo i ludzie posiłkując się dokumentacją instalacji nie mogli poradzić sobie ze stawianiem systemu.

 

To ja się zapytam tak - a wiesz kiedy wyszła wersja 1.4? Dawno temu...

gentoo-wiki.com rzeczywiście, ze względu na swoją specyfikę może mieć problemy z jakością, ale dokumentacji na gentoo.org nie mam nic do zarzucenia.

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> wojtek: *Quote:*    "Serwer kde-look.org migruje z RedHata na Gentoo! Czyżby ta niepoczytalność była zaraźliwa?" 
> 
> No. Właśnie wczoraj doświadczyliśmy na kdelook.org kilkugodzinnego braku dostępu do serwera :>
> 
> Pewnie już przeemigrowali ;>

 

Hehe, no popatrz wcześniej im się to nigdy nie zarzyło, a w ogóle to migracja polega na tym żeby zapuścić emerge i czekać aż się samo skończy...  :Razz: 

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A teraz już zupełnie w cyklu "wychowywania" użytkowników:
> 
> ja mam świadomośc, że dla wielu "dyskutantów" te forum jest jednym z pierwszych lub jedynym miejscem gdzie dyskutują z innymi osobami na tematy ich nurtujące.
> ...

 

Patrząc na pierwsze 2 Twoje posty w tym wątku dziwię się, że poczuwasz się do pouczania innych co to jest netykieta, natomiast przytoczone tu linki i argumety mają wyraźne zabarwienie "eliciarstwa BSD-owgo", którego nigdy nie rozumiałem i na poparcie którego wciąż bezskutecznie szukam argumentów...

Wybacz mój uszczypliwy czasami ton, moją intencją nie jest dyskredytowanie twoich przekonań, każdy w końcu ma nieco inne doświadczenia w tej branży, ale jednego czego nie lubię to zbytnich ogólników, które tak naprawdę są tylko półprawdami nieodzwierciedlającymi rzeczywistości. Rzeczywistość. jak to zwykle bywa. wymyka się schematom, jakimi często chcielibyśmy ją dla wygody ograniczyć - i tak są poważne wdrożenia w *BSD i poważne wdrożenia Gentoo...

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Proszę nie zabierać głosu w temacie z który się nigdy nie zetknęło w praktyce.
> 
> Jeśli ktoś widział serwer u "tatusia w pracy", to trudno, aby wypowiadał się na temat pracy administratora systemu w dużej firmie, bo jego "wydajemisie" może być dośc odległe od rzeczywistości, delikatnie mówiąc.
> ...

 

Heh, cos mi sie wydaje ze to bylo do mnie  :Wink: 

a wiec : nie musze zabierac glosu w dyskusji, ale uwierz mi, ze nie mam 15 lat, i wiem co i jak sie robi  :Wink: 

a u tatusia w pracy kiedys byl serwer HP 9000 (na hp unix of koz), teraz tam stoja 2 maszyny 2-procesorowe (jakies p3), a steruje nimi slackware

bazy danych to oczywiscie oracle, i serwery sluza praktycznie tylko do tego

moze nie jest to duza firma, ale watpie, zeby jakos sporo ludzi na tym forum mialo stycznosc z jakimis korporacjami pow 1000 uzytkownikow....

----------

## qermit

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> Jeśli ktoś widział serwer u "tatusia w pracy", to trudno, aby wypowiadał się na temat pracy administratora systemu w dużej firmie, bo jego "wydajemisie" może być dośc odległe od rzeczywistości, delikatnie mówiąc.

 Hehe dobre. Ja widziałem u wujka, więc wrzucę swoje 3zł. W pewnym banku był sobie serwer kodporacyjny - taki do przetwarzania bazy danych klientów- jednego departamenu. Pracował sobie on na windowsie NT i sprawował się wmiare dobrze (ale każdy z nas się zgodi chyba że windows to ...) Od kilku lat działa on sobie na szafeczce od sun'a z solarisem inside(2GB RAM/CPU). Dlaczego migrowali do solarisa? Uwaga: Bo Winda ze wszystkimi pierdołami jakie były potrzebne uruchamiała się tylko 1/2dnia (dokładnie), a teraz uruchamia się bodajrze aż 15min (chyba jednak szybciej) . Może nie był to jedyny powód ale jednak, był ważny.

Dlaczego o tym piszę:

1. widziałem u wujka, a nie u "tatusia w pracy"

2. dotyczy to serwera korporacyjnego

3. serwer korporacyjny działał na Win, a nie na Unixie.

4. To jest DUŻY bank

PS U mnie w szkole serwer miał ostatnio uptime tylko 6 miesięcy więc nie nadaje się do wielkiej korporacji  :Wink: 

----------

## galimedes

Przeczytałem uważnie wszystkie wypowiedzi i myślę iż coraz bardziej schodzi to na flame war ale ostatnie słowa dorzucę do tego topicu

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> Jeśli ktoś widział serwer u "tatusia w pracy", to trudno, aby wypowiadał się na temat pracy administratora systemu w dużej firmie, bo jego "wydajemisie" może być dośc odległe od rzeczywistości, delikatnie mówiąc.

 

Zanim takie coś napiszesz zastanów się ponieważ wielu uczyło się na maszynach u kolegi u wuja w pracy a później jak ja przesiadali się bez problemu na serwery typu Sun Fire na 8 prockach i kompleksów nie mam że nauczyłem się tego u kolegi na dslu  :Wink: 

 *wojtek wrote:*   

> Patrząc na pierwsze 2 Twoje posty w tym wątku dziwię się, że poczuwasz się do pouczania innych co to jest netykieta, natomiast przytoczone tu linki i argumety mają wyraźne zabarwienie "eliciarstwa BSD-owgo", którego nigdy nie rozumiałem i na poparcie którego wciąż bezskutecznie szukam argumentów... 

 

Niestety dlatego ja też nie lubię dużej grupy użytkowników *BSD za to iż są bardzo aroganccy, żeby nie wrzucać wszystkim powiem iż nie wszyscy są tacy co można z nimi porozmawiać a jako że sam lubię NetBSD i wszędzie gdzie się da tam go polecam na serwery mogę sie w tej kwestii wypowiedzieć  :Very Happy: 

Pomimo krytyki muszę przyznać w paru aspektach rację Janciowi ponieważ ostatnia wpadka z pamięcią w linuksie naprawdę mogła sie skończyć poważnie tym bardziej w maszynach krytycznych plus apache daje trochę złe światło na dojrzałość dystrybucji  :Sad:  ale jak ktoś napisał w dużych firmach nie admin decyduje ale prezes plus księgowy zadaniem administratora jest utrzymanie wszystkiego w stanie używalności a jak sobie nie radzi to go wymieniają i tak sie wybiera system w korporacjach  :Very Happy: 

Pozdro

Ps. Jak dla mnie EOT

----------

## marcin0411

Na zakończenie tematu pragnę poinformować wszystkich tych, którzy zechcieli wziąć udział w dyskusji, że obecny temat mojej pracy brzmi:

   System operacyjny GNU Linuks na przykładzie dystrybucji Gentoo i jego zastosowanie w firmie

Jak już wspomnaiałem wcześniej celem mojej pracy będzie pokazanie uroków tej dystrybucji, jej filzofii, możliwości, istna oda do Gentoo. Zdając sobie sprawę z tego iż w Polsce niełatwo jest przekonać ludzi do Linuksa zapewne jeszcze trudniej do tak niezwykłej dystrubucji jak Gentoo będę starać się przedstawić temat tak by zachęcić ludzi na otwarcie swoich umysłów  i  sięgnięcie po te właśnie dystrybucję, która m.in. pozwala na skrojenie garnituru w postai SO dokładnie na miarę naszego sprzętu. Czy pozostanę tylko i wyłącznie w obrębie zagadnień serwerowych czy poruszę też sferę desktopów tego na razie nie wiem. Gdy ukoczę moje wiekopomne  :Razz:  dzielo dam znac na forum.

Marcin

marcin0411

----------

## argasek

Czekam z niecierpliwością. (bez ironii!)

----------

## kontomen

Hmmm... Czyżby kolega informatyk z PP?  :Razz: 

----------

## b@rt

 *marcin0411 wrote:*   

> Na zakończenie tematu pragnę poinformować wszystkich tych, którzy zechcieli wziąć udział w dyskusji, że obecny temat mojej pracy brzmi:
> 
>    System operacyjny GNU Linuks na przykładzie dystrybucji Gentoo i jego zastosowanie w firmie
> 
> 

 

hmmm jak na prace inzynierska to temat troche chyba nie bardzo inzynierski  :Wink: 

----------

## marcin0411

Jak juz informowałem przedmówcę na PM praca ta nie bedzie zwykla suchą teorią. Owszem będzie w niej omowiony Linuks a zwlaszcza Gentoo, ale praktyczna str tej pracy bedzie polegac na prkatycznym stowrzeniu takiego serwera uslug

----------

## nmap

Marcin jesli temat uwazasz za zamkniety daj przed nim [SOLVED]

----------

